# Multi-Purpose Helmet search



## kjsayers (Jun 5, 2008)

I know this is strange, but i am looking for a helmet that i can bike, raft and ski in. i figure i can use any pro-tec...maybe. This would be a helmet I would use occasionally..i will mount a camera to it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Kong Scarab.


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

I wouldnt think youd want to wear the same MTB helmet with a bazillion vents to go skiing in. You talking about snow skiing right? Anywho, I think youll be better off buying different helmets. Good luck.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Koppuh Klyde said:


> I wouldnt think youd want to wear the same MTB helmet with a bazillion vents to go skiing in. You talking about snow skiing right? Anywho, I think youll be better off buying different helmets. Good luck.


Did you look at some of the ski helmets, like Giro? They have a lot of vents. Works fine, unless there is heavy snow falling down. Just put some cap or balaclava under on a cold day.
OP mentioned that he will use this helmet occasionally - with a camera. Buying multiple helmets and installing camera mounts on each is a pain.


----------



## kjsayers (Jun 5, 2008)

Curmy said:


> Did you look at some of the ski helmets, like Giro? They have a lot of vents. Works fine, unless there is heavy snow falling down. Just put some cap or balaclava under on a cold day.
> OP mentioned that he will use this helmet occasionally - with a camera. Buying multiple helmets and installing camera mounts on each is a pain.


It would be a pain and too many helmets. I could foresure fit a balacava or beanie under the lid for skiing. I would just like to have a helmet for occasional uses with the camera(25% of the time). I have helmets for all other times. i like the Kong...a bit pricey...but nice. I may hve to track one down to try on.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

I just went snow skiing for the first time in 10 years and I was shocked by the number of helmets on the slopes. And I'm not talking snowboarders. Maybe people are tired of hearing about celebrities running into trees and dying? Anyway, having never tried one, are they as comfortable and light as bike helmets. What about practical protection? I have a climbing helmet that gives me a headache; I'd never use it on a bike. Good for short periods only. I like the look of the snowboard/ski helmet, but wonder if it would be practical maybe as a winter helmet?


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Sarguy said:


> I just went snow skiing for the first time in 10 years and I was shocked by the number of helmets on the slopes. And I'm not talking snowboarders. Maybe people are tired of hearing about celebrities running into trees and dying? Anyway, having never tried one, are they as comfortable and light as bike helmets. What about practical protection? I have a climbing helmet that gives me a headache; I'd never use it on a bike. Good for short periods only. I like the look of the snowboard/ski helmet, but wonder if it would be practical maybe as a winter helmet?


Just recently there was a case when runaway snowboarder run into a mother and a daughter IIRC, killing them. Personally, my worst ski injury was when a boarder (see the trend?) lost control and run into me when I was standing near a lift. Knocked himself out and gave me a concussion as well. I do not show up on the slopes without a helmet anymore and I am more afraid crossing some crowded easy slope then sking in the rocks and trees.

I use Giro, and it is more comfortable then a hat - especially when wearing goggles.


----------



## miniwisejosh (Sep 14, 2007)

I just bought a Bern G2 helmet. I think it's a great bike/ski helmet. The liner is removable and can be switched from a lightweight summer version to a heavier insulating liner with ear flaps and optional audio. For the vents, they can be closed by moving a switch on the helmet. Geart design, and very comfortable (at least for my head).

https://www.bernunlimited.com/Products/Helmets/G2?helmetType=Snow

https://www.bernunlimited.com/Products/Upgrades/MEN%27S+Knit?source=Men


















The other less expensive Bern helmets also have swappable liners, but only the G2 has open/close vents.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

POC Receptor Crown is another option.

That said - I do like Scarab, and I think it is more versatile then anything else.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

miniwisejosh said:


> I just bought a Bern G2 helmet. I think it's a great bike/ski helmet. The liner is removable and can be switched from a lightweight summer version to a heavier insulating liner with ear flaps and optional audio. For the vents, they can be closed by moving a switch on the helmet. Geart design, and very comfortable (at least for my head).
> 
> The other less expensive Bern helmets also have swappable liners, but only the G2 has open/close vents.


Thanks. This is exactly what I was looking for. Hopefully, they are as light and comfortable as they look.


----------



## miniwisejosh (Sep 14, 2007)

It's not as light as a normal bike helmet, but that's to be expected with a skate style helmet. Try before you buy if possible since these helmets have no adjustment system beyond adding extra padding. I had to send one back to get the right size...

weights...
Uvex XP100: 260g (typical AM helmet)
Bern G2: 500g
Specialized Deviant: ~1000g (lightweight full face)


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Roger that. I found a local shop that has them. I'll get to try them on.


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2007)

Fox Transition?


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

My G2 came yesterday. Had to order via mail to get my color after trying on a cyan colored one at a local bike/ski shop (LBSS?) I wanted white so I could use it in search and rescue work. Helmets required when we search in the rough steep stuff although my K9 doesn't have to wear one, go figure.

Tried it out last night on a ride. Love the winter insert, my ears stayed warm in the 30 degree temps. Last night I added a couple pieces of reflective tape to the sides and back and fitted my removable headlamp. Life is good. My son wanted to know if I was going to be more daring on my rides. I told him that it's not only my head I worry about breaking.


----------



## cjohnson (Jul 14, 2004)

*Bern*

Bern makes a helmet with specific foam that does not absorb water. H2O helmet.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Curmy said:


> (see the trend?)


thats not really fair. some skier is just as likely to be out of control and crash as a boarder is. anyways back on point i dont believe there is any really good helmet that can cross over from kayaking to biking to skiing. sure, berns will do that but imo those are not nearly vented enough for mountain biking. and you can really use a xc lid for skiing either. look at the differing shell thicknesses of say a giro xen and a giro g10. what i would do is buy a bern for snow and water and buy a dedicated bike helmet.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

b-kul said:


> thats not really fair. some skier is just as likely to be out of control and crash as a boarder is.


From observing what is going on on the slopes, I think its fair. Maybe it is the selection effect of the out of control hotheads tending to pick up snowboarding.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Curmy said:


> From observing what is going on on the slopes, I think its fair. Maybe it is the selection effect of the out of control hotheads tending to pick up snowboarding.


maybe. just so you know where im coming from i am a 19 year old park skier. i think it depends a lot on where you ski. when i was at killington i almost knocked myself out cold on a rail and two boarders stopped to ask if i was okay. maybe, like you say, hotheads are more apt to pick up boarding but to lump all boarders as jerks isnt right. would you lump all nfl players as rapists and murderers because a few are?


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

b-kul said:


> would you lump all nfl players as rapists and murderers because a few are?


"Trend" is not "lumping". Would not it be fair to say that an NFL player is somewhat more likely to be a rapist or some other sort of a criminal, then a random person? ( I do not know if it is true, but it does seem that way sometimes.)

In a scenario of running uncontrollably, with your underwear hanging out, into an innocent bystander - who would you think first of being a culprit? Exactly. 

Statistics.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Curmy said:


> "Trend" is not "lumping". Would not it be fair to say that an NFL player is somewhat more likely to be a rapist or some other sort of a criminal, then a random person? ( I do not know if it is true, but it does seem that way sometimes.)
> 
> In a scenario of running uncontrollably, with your underwear hanging out, into an innocent bystander - who would you think first of being a culprit? Exactly.
> 
> Statistics.


what you did was lump and not trend. a trend is born out of documented statistics. do you have any real numbers or just two cases? not trying to start an arguement but all you are doing is furthering the stereotype of careless snowboarders and the elitist skiers that complain about them. neither of which are desirerable or fair.

and onto the nfl example:
about 1500-2500 players in the league (depending on the point in the season)
about 308 million people in the U.S
current (violent) crime rate is about 450/100000
violent crimes committed by a nfl player per year is probably not even 1*

so i think violent crimes among nfl players is inline if not lower than the rest of the U.S (but you also have to look at white vs black vs other minority incarseration rates and etc etc to get the whole picture)

*this was speculation. everything else i looked up (some numbers averaged or rounded off).


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

b-kul said:


> not trying to start an arguement


That's exactly what you tried to do. A very stretched argument about semantics that had little to do with the substance of my post.



b-kul said:


> but all you are doing is furthering the stereotype of careless snowboarders and the elitist skiers that complain about them. neither of which are desirerable or fair.


Who said anything about fair?

Stereotypes do not come out of the blue. All you need to do, is visit some ski resort on a busy day.

Back on topic of this thread - yes, you now want to wear a ski helmet at all times. Actual example that I have cited highlight that.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Churmy, it would be appreciated if you listen to b-kul's advice and keep your mouth shut without any statistics to back yourself up with. Having worked on snow at several resorts for the past decade, I think I have enough experience to say that b-kul was absolutely correct in saying that there are just as many out of control skiers and skier caused collisions as there are snowboarder caused. I'm happy to retract this statement if shown proof, but you're just putting unneeded hate toward a group of people with absolutely nothing to back it up with. 

And, OP; if you're just going to use the helmet to hold a camera and generally have use-specific helmets, then go with a Pro-tec. It should be able to adapt to most of your sports. I wouldn't use it as my only helmet, but it is a good compromise. May I ask what camera you are getting? Most have different mounts that come with it or are available that you can use to attach the camera back and forth to other helmets or mounts.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

zebrahum said:


> Churmy, it would be appreciated if you listen to b-kul's advice and keep your mouth shut without any statistics to back yourself up with. Having worked on snow at several resorts for the past decade, I think I have enough experience to say that b-kul was absolutely correct in saying that there are just as many out of control skiers and skier caused collisions as there are snowboarder caused. I'm happy to retract this statement if shown proof, but you're just putting unneeded hate toward a group of people with absolutely nothing to back it up with.


LOL, U mad?


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Curmy said:


> LOL, U mad?


Na, just hate idiots. No hard feelings, you can't help yourself.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

zebrahum said:


> Na, just hate idiots.


 Cool story, bro.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

curmy, you were wrong. just step away.


----------



## TOU93 (Dec 31, 2009)

POC Receptor+.


----------

